

Voice Activated Popcorn Cannon Blasts Kernels Directly Into Your Mouth - shawnc
http://gizmodo.com/5943893/voice-activated-popcorn-cannon-blasts-kernels-directly-into-your-mouth

======
shawnc
Not sure if this thing is real or not. If it's not, it's an impressive amount
of effort to make it look real. If it is, it's an insane amount of effort to
make something that fires a single peice of popcorn. Either way, props to
them.

